# slider motor sucks



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

just got my slider and after two days motor is shot brushes wore out whats a good replacement for this motor want to stay close to stock and what can the speed control handle????????????????????


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

It sounds like you got a bad set of brushes. They have the tendancy to wanna get stuck. If you turn the eyelets of the brushes in toward the opening in the brush hood and use a small screwdriver to pull on the brush with spring tension on it your problems should be fixed. There aren't any aftermarket motors that are close to stock, but the electronics will handle any of the Reedy motors.


----------



## jstab420 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like you got Losi-fied. Bummer.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

The stock motors are crap. I agree with what big mike said about the brushes, but all in all these things suck. I bet in the past two monthes I've bought 6 stock motors....and have 3 decent ones to race with. I understand that they aren't all gonna be great, but it get's expensive buying a motor a week to stay close to the top.


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

They are pretty crappy, unfortunately at our track we have to run the stock slider motor for the rest of this season so I've got a couple things figured out. If your track
runs the box stock rules and you have any other questions on getting the motors to work decent let me know.


----------



## feaga89k (Nov 13, 2006)

haha 2 day my lasted 2 battery pack and I just stuck a venom fireball motor in it and its just fine alittle faster but its a smoother motor and its only like 10 bucks


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

there was so much end play in the motor that only half the brush was hitting on the comm. i turned it around and got a few more runs out of it and now it's headed for the trash.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

we got a bounch at our place, only troubles i have heard is the brushes. they ordered 50 pairs of em too !! they were on back order for a while, so they figured get em while they were in stock !!


----------

